# External Remote switch of a potentiometer



## potierrez (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi!!

I recently built a parentheses miniinto a BB enclosure for using relay switches and a external expression control for the octave control.

But the jack for the expression with double connections has not fit inside. There is no room.

Is there a way to deactivate the octave with a simple remote switch?

If you connect legs 1 and 2 of the potentiometer, it will work like you put the potentiometer to zero?

thanks!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 16, 2020)

Put a switch in series with pin 3 of the OCTAVE pot.  When the switch is open, the Octave is disabled and the OCTAVE pot has no effect.  When the switch is closed, the Octave is enabled and the OCTAVE pot works normally.


----------



## potierrez (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks! But if i put a jack for a external switch, when remote switch is not connected the octave would be deactivated, isn´t it?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 16, 2020)

Not if you use a switched stereo jack like this one. Wire it so that when nothing is plugged in, the jack shorts the tip & ring connections. Alternatively, you could use a mono jack & insulate it from the Parenthesis box, but you'll have to make sure that the remote switch box isolates the sleeve from the case. Make sense?


----------



## potierrez (Apr 16, 2020)

Makes sense, but i have no room for that size of jack! I was thinking if there would be a solution with a normal jack.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 16, 2020)

What is a "normal" jack?  Got a picture?


----------



## potierrez (Apr 16, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> What is a "normal" jack?  Got a picture?


A normal mono jack. Like we use for input and output.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 16, 2020)

You can get switched stereo versions of that.  Switchcraft makes them.


----------



## potierrez (Apr 18, 2020)

I found one jack with one extra lug that connect with the tip lug and when jack is plug disconnects the contact. But I have decided not to install the switch. I like the pedal and i dont want posible accidents. Thanks!


----------

